# Einfache Schaltungen simulieren



## InRav3 (16. Januar 2012)

Hoi, 

bräuchte ein Programm wo ich einfache Schaltungen (z.B. Stromequelle, Schalter und LED) aufzeichnen und simulieren kann (wobei, wenn ich z.B. den Schalter schließe, dann auch die LED leuchtet)

wär super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt  

danke lg inrav3


----------



## DOcean (16. Januar 2012)

MultiSim
LTSpice (Schalter ist doof dort)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Januar 2012)

Für einfache Schaltungen ist *Solve Elec* sehr gut :
Solve Elec, Download bei heise


----------



## InRav3 (17. Januar 2012)

entspricht noch nicht ganz meinen wünschen, aber danke schonmal 

hätte gerne das wenn ich z.b. den schalter umlege das die led dann leuchtet


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2012)

Du meinst sowas wie einen interaktiven Elektonik-Baukasten für den PC.

Sowas ist mir nicht bekannt - werd wenn ich Zeit hab mal googeln.


----------



## spionkaese (17. Januar 2012)

Früher hab ich mal Yenka (der Nachfolger des an Schulen verwendeten Crocodile Physics) benutzt, das ist aber nicht kostenlos und die (kostenlose) Schülerlizenz lässt sich erst ab 14:00 oder so starten.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2012)

Geht es dir jetzt um E-Technik oder Schaltungslogiksimulation? Für letzteres ist Logisim ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2012)

Ich glab er will eher sowas wie wie nen virtuellen Multimedia-Elektronik-Baukasten schätz ich.
Also keine Kennlinien/Bautilwerte etc.. sondern einfach: "Schalter zu --> Lampe an / Schalter auf --> Lampe aus" nur halt am Bildschirm.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Januar 2012)

Also wir haben in der Schule DigitalSimulator.

Ziehst einfach die Elemente auf die Oberfläche und verkabelst sie. Sehr einfach zu bedienen. Unterstützt alle Schaltgatter, Segmentanzeigen und FlipFlops. Ist zwar nen bisserl älter(Die LED ist noch ne Glühlampe  ) aber hier der Link.
Download Free Digital-Simulator, Digital-Simulator 5.5.7 Download


----------



## Fireb0ng (17. Januar 2012)

ja mit MultiSIM müsste es doch auch gehen. Man muss da glaubig erst das Simulieren Starten


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (17. Januar 2012)

Ja MultiSim
LTSpice einfach mal versuchen


----------



## InRav3 (18. Januar 2012)

Also erstmals dankefür eure Antworten, werde jetzt mal MultiSIM und LogiSim testen und dann bescheid geben.

was ich gerne hätte ist

1. schalter (position 1) => led leuchtet      //     schalter (position 2) => led leuchtet nicht
2. Spannungsquelle 15V; LED 3,4V (20mA); Widerstand mit ??? Ohm;   und wenn dann z.B. die Spannung zu hoch für die LED ist, das das auch angezeigt wird (bei solve elec kann man z.B. die schaltung aufbauen aber der sagt dann nicht das die spannung dafür zu hoch ist oder so, und die mA kann man für die LED´s auch nicht angeben, was ja eigentlich notwendig ist)

1. und 2. kann in zwei einzelnen programmen sein oder in einem ganzen, ist mir eigentlich egal



EDIT: hab jetzt multiSIM mal getestet, aber was kann man damit jetzt machen? hab mal eine ganz einfache schaltung aufgebaut (siehe bild). bei der led kann man auch nicht einstellen für welche spannung und stromstärke die ausgelegt ist. und bei der simulation wird nur angezeigt das 0 fehler und 0 warnungen vorhanden sind (was aber auch komisch ist, weil wenn ich die LED falsch "einbaue", würde die LED nicht funktionieren, also sollte es schon einen fehler geben oO ). Also, eigentlich, bleibt beim start der simulation alles gleich (z.B. zeigt mir das multimeter auch nichts an)




_gruß
inrav3_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xEbo (18. Januar 2012)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit: PiSpice. Nicht ganz einfach zu bedienen aber die Grundsachen kriegt man recht fix raus.

Zu deinem Bild: Bei PiSpice musste man immer explizit die Masse in der Schaltung angeben sonst hat die Simulation meist nicht funktioniert. Probier mal obs bei multiSim sowas auch gibt.

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz warum du einfache Schaltungen simulieren möchtest. Bei einer Quelle+LED wozu die Simulation. Ungefähr 0.7V (bei Silizium Dioden - afaik) an der LED, der Rest am Widerstand. Wozu dann simulieren? Ohmsches Gesetz und fertig. Simulationen lohnen erst (mMn) bei Analogtechnik oder größeren Schaltungen.


EDIT: was ich noch gefunden hab zu Multisim

http://forums.ni.com/t5/Circuit-Design-Suite-Multisim/Multisim-Tutorial-Links/td-p/643304


----------



## Fireb0ng (18. Januar 2012)

Bei MultiSim muss man auch auf die Masse ACHTEN da kann es auch zu Fehlern kommen


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2012)

-Masse setzen (an den minus von deiner Batterie)

- Play drücken (grüner Pfeil)

- mit "leertaste" kann man den schalter schalten

Klar bekommst du keine Fehler wenn du die LED falsch rum einbaust, woher soll das Programm wissen was du erreichen willst?


----------

